# Sidewalk Crew....when to add?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

When did you guys add a sidewalk crew, and what tools did you get them to start?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

When we took on a sidewalk contract, 246 cat, utv, and shovels........


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

After we picked up several large commercial accounts with side walks.
Two guys with a pickup and a trailer, with a JD 2305 .
There route commercial and residential properties with our average snow takes about 5 hours.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

beanz27;1704204 said:


> When did you guys add a sidewalk crew, and what tools did you get them to start?


The first day I went into snow & ice work. Shovels & push spreaders.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

snocrete;1704340 said:


> The first day I went into snow & ice work. Shovels & push spreaders.


Good. Just wanted to see if I was the only one who did this.

Did you have your own or pay someone to use their stuff?


----------



## Luke S. (Sep 11, 2013)

Anybody ever use leaf blowers after a light dusting ?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

Sidewalks are a pain. Add as soon as you need to do walks. I can't see holding up a truck with a plow and salter to mess with walks. ROI is not even close.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Luke S.;1704545 said:


> Anybody ever use leaf blowers after a light dusting ?


The guy who does my apartment does, in the time it takes him to do 1/2" on one walk I could have 3 done shoveling.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Used our backpack blowers today! 1" light & fluffy, 10* degrees out.

On sidewalk crew, depends on how much you can charge. It ain't cheep to run a crew with equipment. Our 2 man crew will run $1500/2500 per storm.
As profitable as salt and plowing vs cost & investment on walks.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Luke S.;1704545 said:


> Anybody ever use leaf blowers after a light dusting ?


We had about a half inch this morning is was below freezing when the snow fell. Though it was sticky. Not so much to the concrete but to itself. It did not want to blow away that easy. Though it blew off of the wood deck a little easier.

Depends on too many things to count a using a blower. I have a BR600. Sometimes it works great though. Put to iffy to count on them to not have the shovels handy.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

beanz27;1704542 said:


> Good. Just wanted to see if I was the only one who did this.
> 
> Did you have your own or pay someone to use their stuff?


If your asking about shovels & spreaders....I had my own....2 or 3 little cheap $25 scott spreaders & some $5 suncast shovels lol


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

We added ours when we got a few commercial accounts that want sidewalks done every event, but the lot only done at 1/2". But was a choice I should have made alot sooner. They save us a ton of time over having the drivers do them, Also i pay them less and they are easier to replace. Even a driver with a shoveler in the shotgun, Is not cost effective as the shovel sits at most apartments. They use very little gas as they only drive maybe 10 miles total. 

They drive a Honda suv I picked up at a salvage auction, with a small trailer.

Mainly use Shindawa 8520 leaf blowers and toro single blowers, 48", 36" and 24" "the snowplow" shovels and a pair of 2 stage blowers for the big stuff. 

My question is when do i get them a real truck and a small bobcat / sweeper


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wayne Volz;1704708 said:


> Sidewalks are a pain. Add as soon as you need to do walks. I can't see holding up a truck with a plow and salter to mess with walks. ROI is not even close.


That's exactly out philosophy... that plow and salter siding there idling is losing money not producing. Sidewalk dedicated vehicles can be much better equipped so can the laborers doing the work, they can dress in more layers if needed whereas a guy plowing doesn't want to be all bundled up. Also dedicated sidewalk guys know what they're in for...a guy getting out of a plow truck tends to get whiny when he has to shovel


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Luke S.;1704545 said:


> Anybody ever use leaf blowers after a light dusting ?


Yep! its quick too.Thumbs Up


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Sidewalks are always our biggest problem. If we were in an area that received more regular snowfall then I would invest in the most productive sidewalk machine made just to eliminate some of the labor end. Musts would be enclosed cab, 4x4, adjustable plow with power angle optional blower or sweeper and affordable


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Marek;1707853 said:


> Sidewalks are always our biggest problem. If we were in an area that received more regular snowfall then I would invest in the most productive sidewalk machine made just to eliminate some of the labor end. Musts would be enclosed cab, 4x4, adjustable plow with power angle optional blower or sweeper and affordable


Exactly what you need for sidewalks, except one problem. I have yet to see a machine that offers all that and meets your last requirement - affordable. I like the ventrac tractors - very pricey.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

The Ventrac is a nice machine and so is the Toro that switches back and forth but I think you end up in the thirties for either. Other than those your back to 4 wheelers or front cut mowers. Our other big problem is how narrow the walks are on our buildings.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone use a Ventrac 3400?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

No and i am thinking you want to have a good bit of dedicated work to support that purchase along with a summer line up.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

*Ventrac 3400*

It will mainly be a sidewalk machine. I have a few large sites with over a mile of sidewalk that need to be cleared quickly. In the summer it will earn its keep with the field mower, but that's about it.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

We use JD X729 and X739 (4x4 with 4-wheel steer) with 2-stage blowers on sidewalks and many driveways. No cabs yet, but would like to add them at some point. 2 guys work together and take turns shoveling away from things and running the blower. Keeps both warm and somewhat refreshed with getting breaks from the manual labor side.


----------

